
Covid-19 is triggering an experiment in algorithmic content moderation - sebwi
https://www.brookings.edu/techstream/covid-19-is-triggering-a-massive-experiment-in-algorithmic-content-moderation/
======
tmaly
This reminds me of that old 90s video in the classic nintendo style: "ALL YOUR
BASES ARE BELONG TO US"

